

Has The End Of The Banana Arrived? - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/has-end-banana-arrived?dom=tw&src=soc

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753317).

